# Photos of Daisy's babies!



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Here they all are I would just like to confirm the correct names for each of the colourings and to show you how cute they all are. 

(They are 17 days old!)

So the black and white ones are classed as brokens?


















































The plain black mice (though the female has a grey/paler belly) 

















I think this one is a Dove: 









and this is one is a dove and white broken? never seen one before and she has a fair bit of white on her belly! 









we are pretty certain that we have sexed them correctly.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Would £4 pound per mouse be a reasonable price?

(people can reserve them now but they won't be sold until they can leave there mother, which will likely be towards the 5 week mark as they are a few days behind development wise)

Also was going to make a rule of females must be brought in pairs unless I am certain that they are going to be put in with an existing group of mice?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That all sounds good.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So cute! I love the look of baby mice this young, not quite adult, not quite baby, just starting to stagger around...


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks! they are jumpy little buggers now though. lol


----------

